# why do i feel more power with gas pedal 50% than 100%???



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Could just be how the pedal is mapped. More throttle percentage per travel down low - pretty common (especially on Toyotas...it's obnoxious).

But...that's not how it should be on a 1st gen Cruze, those were pretty linear.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

My thoughts are with this engine you have peak torque at 2200 RPM, i feel good pull between 2k-3.5K moderately accelerating. Flooring it, though i haven't WOT yet, is probably going to be the same pull with more noise as the engine over revs past the peak torque. I feel you'll be disappointed flooring it but pleasantly surprised casually driving. Granted it has enough pull and pep for commuting semi-aggressively and on the highway it sort of feels fast...so im fine with off the line tears of disappointment when flooring it.

Possible fix: get an aftermarket tune.

I just dont think this is the type of car you push to the boundaries, however reasonable aggressiveness does break traction (bad eagle assurance tires) and does make the car feel fast...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If it's an automatic, and you're spending time in the 5-6.5k range, it's because GM's transmission mapping is stupid. The engine is completely out of its powerband up there; the 1.4T makes peak torque in the 2500 (1850 for auto) to 4500 RPM range. Power falls off a cliff just after 5000 RPM.


----------



## metalhdmatt (Jun 11, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> If it's an automatic, and you're spending time in the 5-6.5k range, it's because GM's transmission mapping is stupid. The engine is completely out of its powerband up there; the 1.4T makes peak torque in the 2500 (1850 for auto) to 4500 RPM range. Power falls off a cliff just after 5000 RPM.


so im guessing a after market tune fixes this? we are running regular gas... i understand this is by no means a race car, i have owned some pretty fast cars and still do, my wife drives the cruze. i was just wondering why it has power some times and other times it does not. iv read on here about the spark plugs and will try that, we are at 50,000 miles right now and everything is still stock as far as i know... we got it around 25,000 miles


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

metalhdmatt said:


> so im guessing a after market tune fixes this? we are running regular gas... i understand this is by no means a race car, i have owned some pretty fast cars and still do, my wife drives the cruze. i was just wondering why it has power some times and other times it does not. iv read on here about the spark plugs and will try that, we are at 50,000 miles right now and everything is still stock as far as i know... we got it around 25,000 miles


Regular won't do you any favors. Try the plugs and high octane and see what you think. A tune does improve shift points and the powerband, but you'll need to run Premium. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## metalhdmatt (Jun 11, 2017)

thanks for the advice!


----------

